# Group Therapy



## astrac1890 (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel like group therapy would be great to help with anxiety. Has anyone ever been? If so I would like to hear about your experience.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

can I come if you go?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone else think this was going to be about Above & Beyond?


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been to a group, but it wasn't "therapy" -- just a support group. It was good, but not many people there with social anxiety...most just had depression and general anxiety so it was hard to fit in w/ the group...they were all social and over 50 lol. I went for 3 months and it got shut down for gossiping. However it did help me when I had rough days.


----------



## mojper (Mar 20, 2014)

My opinion is that you should first do a personal therapy (4 eyes), then you should think about group therapys. But that's only me


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

mojper said:


> My opinion is that you should first do a personal therapy (4 eyes), then you should think about group therapys. But that's only me


That happend to me.

After 7 sessions cbt personally , ahe told me to do group exposure .

Today i got a call , for an Interview for group exposure therapy.

Hope it will go good.


----------



## KalamityRVT (Apr 4, 2014)

If you can cope with being with people in group therapy, aren't you pretty much already cured of social anxiety? I HATE group therapy. I hate group anything. Ugh, it's so hard.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

KalamityRVT said:


> If you can cope with being with people in group therapy, aren't you pretty much already cured of social anxiety? I HATE group therapy. I hate group anything. Ugh, it's so hard.


so how did you manage school days , if you been to school means you were cured ?


----------

